# best tubing cutter?



## gear junkie

left my ridgid 205 cutter somewhere and can't find it. mine was about 8 years old. is ridgid still the best there is? i was also looking at the reed models.


----------



## user4

I prefer the Reed tubing cutters over the Ridgid ones except for the imp cutters, but I also prefer Reed for ratchet threaders as well, their one piece block dies can cut a thread an inch away from a floor or a wall, and Reed makes specialized dies for threading PVC pipe and SS pipe, something I now use a lot of.

Reed targets the pipe trades (refinery work, oil field work, etc.) more than they do the plumbing trade, as does Wheeler Rex for the most part.


----------



## gear junkie

kts, do you use the reamer on your cutter? i use the pencil reamer and was looking at the reed for this very reason but am unsure if i'll get into the habit of reaming with a 1 1/2 lb reamer. maybe a null point?


----------



## rocksteady

I prefer ridgid over reed. I'm so used to using my pencil reamer I'm guessing if I got that reed with the built in reamer, I'd forget it was there and just do things the way I've always done. I like the old style ridigids with the big knobs, not the quick release ones. Plus the ridgid has a key for my B tank on it.





Paul


----------



## user4

gear junkie said:


> kts, do you use the reamer on your cutter? i use the pencil reamer and was looking at the reed for this very reason but am unsure if i'll get into the habit of reaming with a 1 1/2 lb reamer. maybe a null point?


Yes I use it, I almost always had a vise on the job and it was easy to cut my piece, flip out the reamer, and take my finished piece out of the vise. I got into the habit of using it on water pipe as well because it became automatic to flip the reamer up after I finished a cut, the tool is already in your hand.


----------



## dansinbare

the new ridgid battery operated tubing cutters made a believer out of me.it cuts from 1/2 to 1.works better on m copper.wore the blade out on k copper.for $185 it saves my old wrists a lot of greif.cuts through m cop.in 5sec.


----------



## user2091

reed cutters are the best. i do love my 151 ridgid


----------



## Ron

I use both Reed and Ridgid, depends on what one I grab from the tool box 1st.


----------



## ironandfire

Reed TC14


----------



## gear junkie

dansinbare said:


> the new ridgid battery operated tubing cutters made a believer out of me.it cuts from 1/2 to 1.works better on m copper.wore the blade out on k copper.for $185 it saves my old wrists a lot of greif.cuts through m cop.in 5sec.


you mean milwaukee?


----------



## PlumberDave

I like the Reed over the Ridgid and until last year never used a pencil reamer just the reamer on the Reed. Since then the pencil reamer is the way to go in my book it is too much easier than that built into the Reed.


----------

